# Hello from Sydney!



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm still a total MAC newbie, and have only just started posting after ages and ages of lurking, so I  figured I should say hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looking forward to posting here more often.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

HELLOS! I'm from Brisbane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes have fun!!


----------



## dopista (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi... I'm from Adelaide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should definately check out Australia chat if you haven't already.. although I'm more of a lurker there than a contributor the girls are very sweet and have the best advice!


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!


----------



## lara (May 3, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## larababyx (May 3, 2010)

welcome to specktra !!   x


----------



## n_c (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Brie (May 3, 2010)

Hello doll!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 4, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Sydneysider! Make sure you check out the Aussie Chat section! We love new faces xoxoxo


----------



## littlepickle (May 9, 2010)

Welcome from over the gap in Kiwi-land! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy Specktra, it's an awesome site with so many lovely supportive people


----------



## paperplane (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Another newbie from Sydney here


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to you too paperplane!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

to the forum! have fun posting!


----------

